# White Collection standard snowboard



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

hey i was just wondering if the white collection standard snowboard is a good board for the park. i would need a 156w cuz i have big feet lol. it says its a directional board.just wanted to check before i buy.


Thanks is advance!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its directional cause White's a goober. If you feel like getting nostalgic and jibbing on a pure directional go for it. Or you do what the rest of the world is doing and get a true twin.

Try looking at the CAPiTA Ultrafear, Burton Blunt, Burton Joystick, Ride Kink, K2 Parkstar, Salomon Acid, Rome Artifact Rocker, Nitro Rook, Bataleon FunKink, Bataleon ET


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Its directional cause White's a goober. If you feel like getting nostalgic and jibbing on a pure directional go for it. Or you do what the rest of the world is doing and get a true twin.
> 
> Try looking at the CAPiTA Ultrafear, Burton Blunt, Burton Joystick, Ride Kink, K2 Parkstar, Salomon Acid, Rome Artifact Rocker, Nitro Rook, Bataleon FunKink, Bataleon ET


Hey now, I ride the Shaun White from 2007 and I'm no goober. But if goober means shredding like him, I wouldn't mind haha.

Anyway, it is a directional twin, not true. True directional boards are rare these days and are usually reserved for pow boards. Burton Fish is one. I never understood why Burton calls it a "true directional." The tip and tail are the same width and the flex is twin. That's not a true directional at all.

I demoed the Standard and hated it. It was too soft for me. I guess if you are looking for a jibstick, it could work, but for $299 I'm sure you can find one that is a lot better. If you are looking to do jumps, then I think it's going to be too soft for that.

The Standard is really meant for beginners (Hence the EZ-V rocker). To put it bluntly (and I don't like this tactic at all), Burton took a cheap board and slapped the Shaun White name on it so new riders will flock to it based on the name only. Well, that's how I feel at least. That's exactly what I told the reps at the demo too when they asked what I thought of it. The Pro Model rocks, the standard is crap IMO.


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

well im trying not to spend more than 300$.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Check out these
Agenda Snowboard | All Mountain Freestyle | Ride Snowboards
Anagram Wide | K2 Snowboarding


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What's your stats?

Weight

Boot Size

Height (not very important, but if you are abnormally tall or short for your weight it's going to affect your board size)

What are you looking to do with the board? Park is too general. Specify what you are doing in the park. Jib? Jumps?


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm 6foot 1. I weigh 150lbs. I wear a size 10.5 or 11. I usually ride rails in the park but I need a board to hold up when I decide to hit the jumps. I've been riding for a few years.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How about slightly above your budget for a much better board?

Salomon Salvatore Sanchez Mens Snowboard 2011

If you want a Burton, this one is better as well. It's a softy though.

Burton Blunt Snowboard 2010


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Do I need a wide board?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

RyCan3 said:


> Do I need a wide board?


no

.....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Generally no. As long as the board has around 25cm waist (since it will be wider at the insert points). Sorry, I didn't realize we only had a wide left in the Blunt.

154 regular for sanchez is good.


----------

